# MacWorld Keynote



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 16, 2008)

So what did you think then?  

I was hoping for updated ACD's, but no sign of those.  My greatest concern was the new Mac Pro's though, and they put me out of my misery a week early on that one!  Delivery time of 2 weeks......:lol:

What do you think of the new MacBook Air?  Fairly distinct target market, I'd have thought.  Anyone here tempted?


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 16, 2008)

Air Book - for Lawyers who have no room in their briefcase!

Actually I like it. It would be a step back in speed for me, though.


Don


----------



## Richard Earney (Jan 16, 2008)

MacPro ordered too - longer lead time that you Victoria, cos I went for the superb 88'' graphics card.

The Air is interesting - some great technology, but a niche market - the iPhone/iPod touch interface on the trackpad could be amazing!

ACDs and Aperture 2.' for PMA maybe?


----------



## rcannonp (Jan 16, 2008)

The Air is the first Mac that I can remember that is designed and marketed specifically as a second computer. It seems that the only real feature it offers is that it's thin. Besides that it seems pretty useless for most purposes, unless you just need to be seen at Starbucks with the latest, cool new Mac.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jan 16, 2008)

Like the look of the new Air but way too pricey. I think it will be a small niche market that will use them.
Just need to get myself a MacBook pro now


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jan 21, 2008)

Agreed. The Macbook Air is an excellent example of pushing the limits of technology, but I don't see myself getting one, at least not in this current form. However, I am very excited to see where this concept goes.

More exciting to me is the iPhone SDK in February and 1'.5.2, also expected in February.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 21, 2008)

Turns out an additional item missing from the _Air _is a Security slot!

I use the one on my MacBook most days!

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting. I never have used those things... but then, I carry a gun.  That probably helps...


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I leave my personal laptop on a desk on another floor from where I do my real work. 

Mostly paranoia.



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah... yeah, I could definitely see the concern if walking away from the computer.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 22, 2008)

I have also used it to tether the laptop with a second one for the Firewire in a hotel room while traveling, for when out to eat or other short periods.



Don


----------

